# Thai/English....English/Thai translator



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

Found this site for translations.Can identify phrases and short sentences.Can also hear the Thai word,if translating from English.Very useful site!!


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Khun Aussie said:


> Found this site for translations.Can identify phrases and short sentences.Can also hear the Thai word,if translating from English.Very useful site!!


It may be usefull if you would post the site. :clap2:


----------



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

blue eyes said:


> It may be usefull if you would post the site. :clap2:


thai-language.com - Dictionary


----------



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

thai-language.com - Dictionary


----------



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

Down the bottom of the page is.....Google translate........for a novice like me,it works well!!


----------

